# ~WISDOM~



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

A cherokee elder was teaching his young grandchildren about life. He said to them," A fight is going on inside me.....It is a terrible fight, and it is between to wolves. One wolf represents fear, anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, pride and superiority.

The other wolf stands for joy, peace, love, hope, sharing, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolance, friendship, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, and faith. This same fight is going on inside you and every person too.

They thought about it for a minute and then one child asked his grandfather, " Which wolf will win?"

The old cherokee simply replied..." The one I feed."


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SleepingBeauty...*that* is good. The Indians have so much to offer us. Their devout love for the land, animals and the way they incorporate them into their spiritual beliefs has always held much meaning for me.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

thanxXx terri :wink:

*"Believe nothing merely because you have been told it.
Do not believe what your teacher tells you merely out of respect for the teacher.
But whatever, after due examination and analysis,
you find to be kind, conducive to the good, the benefit, the welfare of all beings -
that doctrine believe and cling to, and take it as your guide."

Buddha *


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> *"Believe nothing merely because you have been told it.
> Do not believe what your teacher tells you merely out of respect for the teacher.
> But whatever, after due examination and analysis,
> you find to be kind, conducive to the good, the benefit, the welfare of all beings -
> ...


This is terrific. I also really like the indian 'lesson.' Words to ponder.


----------

